# C-programming packages



## iic2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Since Windows programmers has access to PELLES-C complete package,  what would you suggest for a FreeBSD C-programmer to  use and where can these packages be found?

Not C++
only Pure-C complete packages


----------



## hydra (Jun 5, 2009)

You mean an IDE ? Go for Geany, Anjuta, Emacs or do it the right way - with vi.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 5, 2009)

So I don't need to go-outside the box.   So all I need to know is where the c source code is located  inside of giant src folder.  Do you have any idea which files are used when building c programs.  I don't like working blindly.

Thanks for the clue


----------



## hydra (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you want to do application programming or kernel programming ? The /usr/src contains the whole FreeBSD system. If you want to compile your programs, simply write the source code with any editor and compile with gcc for example. Still, I don't know what do you want to do...

Read more about the programming tools here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/tools.html


----------



## vivek (Jun 6, 2009)

Almost on all system C compiler is installed along with required libs. Simply use vim / emacs to write code and command gcc command line option to compile them. 

There are lots of GUI based IDEs for C/C++. You can start with http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/  eclipse Cdt:


> The CDT (C/C++ Development Tools) Project provides a fully functional C and C++ Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for the Eclipse platform. The features include: support for project creation and managed build for various toolchains, standard make build, source navigation, various source knowledge tools, such as type hierarchy, call graph, include browser, macro definition browser, code editor with syntax highlighting, folding and hyperlink navigation, source code refactoring and code generation, visual debugging tools, including memory, registers, and disassembly viewers.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Exactly that hydra.   all the information you and others just provided.  I really needed that link 

You are not a programmer when you don't know where your programming tools/files are located out of the many difference inside the giant src folder.  So I was about to pick up a set elsewhere.  I never let a a system or a programs like Studios do all the work for me ... you never learn nothing cause you never actually know all of what it took to generate your program.  When it time to debug, I'll know where to find tool needed by hand.  That's all its about. Programming gets easy when you know what your using and why.

Thanks everybody


----------



## iic2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks vivek, Nice tool.  This will cut down on the confusion.


----------



## hydra (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes iic2, I agree with you, however the question wasn't clear (at least for me).


----------

